# Daily protein required to build muscle?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have searched the net, came across many formulas and calculators to help work this out. Given my weight 76kh, I got widely different results; from 98g protein a day to 350g of protein a day.

Does anyone here have a clue what is right, Im thinking average the two and be on the safe side for me at around 200g protein daily.

I lift 3 days a week, 3 days a week low impact cardio, healthy veg diet with extreme whey protein


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I tend to start at a baseline level of 1.5g per Lb LBM.

Not sure what your Bdyfat % is but I'd guess that'll put you at about 210-220g protein per day.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Neil,

Not sure what my BF% level is but i have a slight belly? lol, got one of them machines in the gym that measure it but ive been told its useless??


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I wouldn't overcomplicate it.

How much Protein you taking in at the moment?

If you're eating 6 meals a day, just make sure you're getting protein in each meal. If so, do a quick calc of how much is in there, and then just try make sure your getting roughly the same amount of protein in each meal.

For example, if you're currently getting 160g protein in a typical day, make sure your getting 25-30g with each meal, when your doing that consistently, increase it so you're getting 30-35g per meal.

You want to avoid having a huge increase in any Macro (Pro, carb, fat, fibre etc) as this will cause you some potentially uncomfortable stomach issues.

Increase steadily so your digestive system gets used to the increase.

If that makes sense??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Makes perfect sense, thanks Neil.

I try and have 6 meals a day, although doesnt always happen.

My typical mealplan (as poor as it is);

Workout or none workout days;

Post workout / post cardio shake. 1 scoop extreme whey (26g protein) with same amount of oats blended so lil more protein there + 3x BCAA Tablets

I take 4 hard boiled eggs to work so 6g protein per egg (24g)

Lunch - its always veg, i try and have protein filled meals, but doesnt always happen but always healthy. Spuds, lentils, beans - hard to nail down on protein amount

150g low fat cottage cheese mid afternoon (~5g)

extreme whey with oats - same as morning (~26g)

evening meal - similar to lunch, whatever wife cooks - almost always healthy, often protein filled - again hard as Im veggie

Caffeine free green tea before bed - to help me relax 

Damn, im struggling to hit 100g of protein :-\


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

So first target is getting 6 meals of 25-30g in every day.

Once your comfortable with that, you can add an extra 5-10g per meal easily.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Neil, will work on upping my protein in every meal now.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I've read what neil said 1.5 lb per pound and if starts getting closer to 2 g per pound think about lowering.

I know allot of people that grow on allot less, Also seen some pro's say that they grow on less or think they can but not willing to find out!

1.5 is easy to hit... pretty much average person 3 meals and day and 3 shakes between them and you've not far of hit it without any over thinking


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

i should up my shakes in that case (finance permitting)


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Bodyfat monitors are often inaccurate. My Tanita bodyfat scales told me I had gone from 17% to 24% during competition prep this year. Utter rubbish.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im now experimenting with around 1g per pound of lean bodyweight due to my acid reflux thingy (got some great meds now, but will be keeping pro low just to see how it goes)

i will increase when i cut tho along the lines of what george farrah hints at.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> i should up my shakes in that case (finance permitting)


Ive switched to a cheaper make to see if getting more lower quality compared to not getting enough of better quality protein makes a difference! Doing this for same reason as you said


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

renshaw said:


> Ive switched to a cheaper make to see if getting more lower quality compared to not getting enough of better quality protein makes a difference! Doing this for same reason as you said


Please let me know your results, it would be interesting to see if the supplements really do help or are the a placebo?!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would say 1.5g of protein per Kilo you weigh too.

There is no definitive number for this because it will vary from person to person, just the same as it is with people taking gear, some will need more than others or some people will grow from lifting a lighter weight than another will. All these points are subject to genetics.

Regarding supplements being a placebo, how can protein be a placebo? It is a food source, we all acknowledge we need to over eat protein if we want to oversize our muscles correct? Without the amino acids found in protein our bodies cannot grow, cannot increase certain physiology responses that need to change in response to training if there is not an abundance of aminos available to the system.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Extreme said:


> I would say 1.5g of protein per Kilo you weigh too.
> 
> There is no definitive number for this because it will vary from person to person, just the same as it is with people taking gear, some will need more than others or some people will grow from lifting a lighter weight than another will. All these points are subject to genetics.
> 
> Regarding supplements being a placebo, how can protein be a placebo? It is a food source, we all acknowledge we need to over eat protein if we want to oversize our muscles correct? Without the amino acids found in protein our bodies cannot grow, cannot increase certain physiology responses that need to change in response to training if there is not an abundance of aminos available to the system.


Thanks for that Extreme. Theres a guy in the gym, who has grown a fair amount in the last few years, seems an honest guy. He is also a veggie, claims he doesnt take any supplements (ive not seen him with any shakers etc) and dont take gear (that I know of) yet he has progressed very well. He claims, he gets enough protein in foods so doesnt need shakes. Which, again, probably comes down to (as you said) genetics. The reason I buy your whey is purely because it has the highest protein (per 100g) than any powder Ive seen in the market, and from what Ive read the best quality stuff too! As Im a veggie, I need all the good stuff I can get as I have not grown as well as this dude.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I think if I was choosing a placebo, using protein powder would be about the worst one I could choose. It has a calorific value. you don't know if your gaining weight based on the protein or the extra calories. Supplements are just food, so eating an equivalent portion of chicken vs extreme whey would similar net effect on your protein intake.

Anyway protein requirements vary from person to person based on size, muscle mass, activity level the studies generally quote between 0.8- 2.5g/kg of bodyweight, or between 12- 25% of your daily energy intake from protein. I don't think you'll go far wrong though if you stick with around 1g per lb. So if you weigh 200lbs then go for 200g.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

AChappell said:


> I think if I was choosing a placebo, using protein powder would be about the worst one I could choose. It has a calorific value. you don't know if your gaining weight based on the protein or the extra calories. Supplements are just food, so eating an equivalent portion of chicken vs extreme whey would similar net effect on your protein intake.
> 
> Anyway protein requirements vary from person to person based on size, muscle mass, activity level the studies generally quote between 0.8- 2.5g/kg of bodyweight, or between 12- 25% of your daily energy intake from protein. I don't think you'll go far wrong though if you stick with around 1g per lb. So if you weigh 200lbs then go for 200g.


I totally agree that protein requirements vary from person to person.Get 10% of your target calorie intake in grams of protein. (E.g. 3,000 calorie diet: 300 grams of protein per day. 6 meals: 50g or protein each)


----------

